# Yamato to Babylon 5



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

right now I'm working on a yamato space model, after it is done I'll start my Babylon 5 model and I hope to and this model to the setup;
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/b5/jc_white.htm
:thumbsup:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

right now the yamato is about 60% done, as the inst. got picked up and trashed, I'm having to put the rest of it together using the photos on the box top.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Those are nice pics thanks.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

today I used the tube of model putty to fill in some small places on the Yamato model. when I'm done with those area I'll then have to figure what colors I'll be painting it and I'll also be writing a short story of my own that will have the yamoto in it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

*yamoto*

model photo taken on front step.
:wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks like it came out very well. Used to think of doing a Yamato myself but the prices now for the kits really put me off.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Starlord!

You got my attention with Babylon 5! That Whitestar is a must-have! Thank you for bringing this! I'd love to see what you do. Babylon 5 is one of my favorite shows, and not enough was done for us modelers, in my opinion. Now, I see an affordable Whitestar! Awesome!

By the way, remember the Babylon 5 action figures, the five inch ones? I'm amazed I can't find dioramas featuring those! With all the footage inside the station, and the different scenarios, I am itching to see something like this.

That was one of my projects at one time, since I had every single one of the figures loose, as well as in the package. All was lost in a house foreclosure. I had started a scene in the Zocalo...

Doug


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Radiodugger said:


> Hi Starlord!
> 
> You got my attention with Babylon 5! That Whitestar is a must-have! Thank you for bringing this! I'd love to see what you do. Babylon 5 is one of my favorite shows, and not enough was done for us modelers, in my opinion. Now, I see an affordable Whitestar! Awesome!
> 
> ...


down in the Zocalo, that would be something to see. I was happy to find that web site that has the Whitestar, it's to bad no real models ( that could be built) where ever made of it. I whent to a hobby shop in palmdale and that when I found my B5 model but they did not have any other models, and I got the last one of B5 that they had. that was back in the days when I had a car. I have made a list of the paint colors I need, but the one hobby shop I can get to has not had all the colors yet. But when I do get them, the B5 model will start to be worked on.
I have ALL of the B5 shows on vhs tapes and I watch them at lest once a week.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Before I lost everything, I had the entire B5 DVD set. I love the way Londo says "yes" in some episodes! "Youuuuus!" Ha ha! 

That Babylon 5 model is a bear to do with the decals. I ruined two sets before giving up. Painting is the only other solution. Good luck with that. I'd like to see a larger scale that could be detailed...


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.federationmodels.com/model_kits/warp_models/default.htm

they have a whitestar too.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

The price, though...ouch!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this would have been a good kit and it deals with B5.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

starlord said:


> down in the Zocalo, that would be something to see. I was happy to find that web site that has the Whitestar, it's to bad no real models ( that could be built) where ever made of it. I whent to a hobby shop in palmdale and that when I found my B5 model but they did not have any other models, and I got the last one of B5 that they had. that was back in the days when I had a car. I have made a list of the paint colors I need, but the one hobby shop I can get to has not had all the colors yet. But when I do get them, the B5 model will start to be worked on.
> I have ALL of the B5 shows on vhs tapes and I watch them at lest once a week.
> :thumbsup:


Was that actually Palmdale or Lancaster? If Lancaster, it was Smith Bros. Hobby Center. I worked at the Smith Bros. Hobby Center in Northridge back in the day.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

no, it was the one hobby shop that is in Palmdale, I can't think of the address now, and as I don't have a car now, I'm not able to go down there. Lancaster one is on Ave I and that is where I get my glue and paint from, I remeber that shop when it was owned by some one else. that is where I was able to display my BSG model after I build it back in the days, It is about a 5 block walk from the bus stop in Lancaster.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

tonight I had started painting the Yamato model, and it happened, I lost my grip on the model and it fell onto the floor. It at first looked ok, then I found one of the tail fins had broken off, I have found it and on tuesday I'll glue it back on with a drop of super glue. then I can do the rest of the first painting of the model, after that is done and has sit for a day, I'll then do a 2nd coat on the paint and do a few little paint on some small areas.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been able to get that tail fin glued back onto the model. I used just a single drop of super glue to get it to sit at the dpot and onto the base of the left over from the fin. I then used my Plastruck glue to coat the part where it from off from. Now it's back on and has set just right. so not I can get back to painting the model.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I am going to make a list of paint that I'll need for doing my B5 model and then will have to take the bus down to Lancaster to the hobby shop to get the paint.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've fixed the tail fin and it looks good, now I will do the rest of the first coat of paint, then I'll have to think about what other colors I'll be doing.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Had a bad thing happen today, I was waling towards the front door and I steped on something and I fell, and it smatched in to the yamato model I'vr been working on. so now I'm looking under table and even the couch to see if I can find the parts thas that are no longer on the model. so now I've back to building it again.
.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was walking in my front room and I steped on something and lost my footing and fell onto the yamato model. Now it's going to be one heck of a job filling a lot of the paks that came off. I'm having to look all over that part of the room . so far I've found about 10% of the parts and have started to glue them back on. it looks like it'll be another week or more to work on it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

just bad luck all the time. I was watcking towards my front door and I steped on a magazine and lost my footing and fell down crashing into the yamato model and it flew off the table and parts of it came off in the crash. So far I have found about 70% of the parts and have glued them back on, only I have not found thr broken part of one rear fin and I have to rebuild some of the smaller gun mounts. I had to glew on 2 of the main cannon areas and they no longer can be turned . so it looks like it'll be at lest two weeks before it is back to painting it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had another message here but it didn't seem to get saved. today after what happen two days ago, I at last foung the broken tip of the rear fin and have glued it back on. not I need to find the smokestack that came off.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

after the fall that caused my to hit the model, I've had to find some of the part that got broke off. Today I at last found the l found the smoke stack that had broke off and during this pass week I could not find. today I found it, was clearing off everything around the table and it was sitting by a stack of magazines. Now I just need to clean some edges and then glue it back on. then I'll have to wait until I can go to the hobby shop and get some more paint.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found the smoke stack last night and after I clean the edges some it'll be glued back on. then I'll need to get more paint. I'll do that after the 1st of dec.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't wait...............


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

James Tiberius said:


> I can't wait...............


you can't wait? if you was in my place, you'd wait. as not only is it a 13 mile bus ride but a mile from the bus stop to the hobby shop and at this time my I'm very VERY,low on the money side. so I have to wait until the 1st when I get my VA payment and even then I'll wait until my SDI payment come in and them that is I willtake the bus down to the next city. it'll cost me about $9.00 to get the paint I need.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> I can't wait...............


LOL too fuuny


----------



## oregonweim (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a huge Baylon 5 nut as well also returning to modeling after 30+ years. I'm searching high and low for the Revell Star Fury MK1 kits no luck so far, looking forward to seeing your white star build.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

As soon as I have this yamoto built and can clear the space on my work table, and I've gotten the paint, Ill be starting on my B5 model and as I now have a flash for my camera, I'll take some photos of it's building.
I have hear of the star fury, but I've not seen the model myseld. I wish I had a model of the whitestar.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

today I got the smokestack gluded back on, I'll put some more of the plastruct cement on it in 8 hours after it has dried and then after the 1st of the month I can go get more paint so I can do it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Once more the model of the yamato is all together and will now wait on my work table until I can get my paints and then I can paint it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

*yamoto*

if it uploads ok, this is how the yamato that I've been building and had some rotten luck with, now looks like.


----------



## oregonweim (Nov 20, 2011)

that is nice especially after the mini disaster you posted about.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

all that is messing right now and I can build something like them out of oddball parts are 3 small gun mounts on the side .


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

When I take a bus ride to the next city, to the hobby shop, I'll be not only getting more glue, but also paints for my 1/500 yamoto, but also for


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

to fay I'm taking the bus to the hobby shop in Lancaster to pick up two bottles of glue and some model pant too. when I get home and warm yp, then I can stat painting the Yamato ,but I need to replace the small side mount guns.

then I can start on a 2nd model I've started to work on.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I start working on models I've started on all the time too!


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

I start working on models I've finished already........... no wait a minute.....


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was checking a stack of papers today, and I found the ones that where between myself and the user that sold the 1/500 yamato to me. so if he has been reading this model line, he knows what has happen these weeks.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

......I'm not even sure what thats supposed to mean........


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

starlord said:


> I was checking a stack of papers today, and I found the ones that where between myself and the user that sold the 1/500 yamato to me. so if he has been reading this model line, he knows what has happen these weeks.


Um, yeah...............


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

It means that I found the papers that where copys of the email message between myself and the uses I got the yamato from and if he has read this line of messages, he knows what has happen.

someone needs to clean out their brain.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

starlord said:


> It means that I found the papers that where copys of the email message between myself and the uses I got the yamato from and if he has read this line of messages, he knows what has happen.
> 
> someone needs to clean out their brain.


Truer words were never said............


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I try to de-frag every month or so, but sometimes the message is just lost.....


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> I try to de-frag every month or so, but sometimes the message is just lost.....


I need a full restore.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Something my mom used to tell her 4th grade students in cases like this: Read the sentence out loud, not how you meant it, _*but as it's written,*_ and see if it still makes sense.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Today I took the bus down to the hobby shop and picked up the glue that I need so I can work n my Yamato and my other models I want to work on.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been clening around the work table and I found one of the small side rudder parts the go on the botten of the ship. I have already glued it back on, I am still missing one part off the mail control section, I hope to find it so then it will be done and then just painting it .


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll be able to take some good photos of the yamato soon, as I'll be getting from netflix the follong disk..Star Blazers: Series 1: The Quest for Iscandar: Part I.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

it came today, I'll start watching it soon.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I took some photos with the canon 620 've got, when the next disk comes I'll take them with my topcon as the 620 did not take good photos. but it was good watching it as it was back in 1979 when I saw it as a movie.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was on facebook tonight and I clicked on the ad for Babylon 5, there was things that where way outside of models or things like that. But they also showed that there was B5 game(?) cards, also some micro machine pack of ships from B5, I know what the are like, as I have such a set. I got mine for abut $10.00 but these where going for$30.00 at lest, they also had a listing for a Babylon 5 Galoob Micro Machines B5 Narn Heavy Cruiser and I have never seen any of those before.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Last night I was cleaning the work table of the old eagle model that just is to be painted, and to get rid of some left over junk. I moved a stack of magazines that I had stacked there, as I moved the last one, there was one of the side gun mounts for the yamato I have worker on. I placed it on the model and today I can at last glue it on.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is a photo of the Yamato taken off the t.v. screen as I watched the DVD I got in the mail.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

How about that.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

while cleaning around the work table I have found two of the small gun ports for the yamato, , not I just need to make the sets of guns for them and they'll be ready to be glued on.
BTW I was able to get the starblazers.com site today, didn't know that there had been 3 of the anime movies made.


----------

